
Interneting Trees with Python and Pi - jimsojim
http://blog.mattbierner.com/of-interneting-trees-with-python-and-pi/
======
panglott
Blot.re is what? Something about colors and a social network for the internet
of things?

His tree's site is empty, but it looks sort of like a Twitter for toasters.

~~~
rufugee
Blot.re's landing page pretty much sums up...nothing. As far as I can tell,
it's a way to have a status page much like twitter, but instead of posting a
message, you post a color.

~~~
tkriger
From reading the article it seems to me that it's not you, but your sensors
that post the colour. So you specify the min/max range of your sensor values,
a colour which is mapped to middle of that range and then the colour changes
depending on the sensors current value.

------
semi-extrinsic
If it was made with an ESP8266 instead, the hardware cost would be $10 rather
than $60, and it would be simpler to build.

